# Call of Duty World at War- Xbox 360



## Frank Nitty (Dec 12, 2019)

The greatest combat game ever!!! Does anyone play it still??? I'm there just about every day!!! WORLDWIDE FRANK is the gamertag... Come through, smoke,chill,kill and get killed!!!


----------



## xtraLRG420 (Jan 16, 2020)

They still have a server up for that? WaW! Nazi Zombies classic!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 16, 2020)

xtraLRG420 said:


> They still have a server up for that? WaW! Nazi Zombies classic!


Yep!!! Mostly deathmatch and zombies!!!


----------

